# Boss ATV plow



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

Got my Boss 48" atv plow installed and ready to go.. Now all I need is Snow!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1893738 said:


> Got my Boss 48" atv plow installed and ready to go.. Now all I need is Snow!


Nice unit! Hope it works well for you. Are you in cheyenne? Noticed your zip is 82001


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice setup! What type of four wheeler is it? Any reason you didn't go with the 60? I am getting a polaris 570 in the spring and want to get the boss plow, I am very interested in it. Let us know how it works for you


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jguck25;1894040 said:


> Very nice setup! What type of four wheeler is it? Any reason you didn't go with the 60? I am getting a polaris 570 in the spring and want to get the boss plow, I am very interested in it. Let us know how it works for you


I'm pretty sure that's a Polaris xp


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I'm in Cheyenne. Atv is an 850 Polaris xp and I went with the 48" plow because of the size of sidewalks I do


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894101 said:


> Yes I'm in Cheyenne. Atv is an 850 Polaris xp and I went with the 48" plow because of the size of sidewalks I do


What company ?


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

Spruce it Up lawn care


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894108 said:


> Spruce it Up lawn care


Nice. Did you get a new dodge 2500 as well?


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

yes I did, put a new boss on it to now its not snowing.. what company are you?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894114 said:


> yes I did, put a new boss on it to now its not snowing.. what company are you?


Blueribbon lawns Insta green


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool... I've seen you guys out the few storms we had so far


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894118 said:


> Cool... I've seen you guys out the few storms we had so far


Yea I didn't know who had that truck until I saw your sign on it. How nuch did you get that atv plow for and where did you get it.


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

I was lucky to get this Atv plow. A friend of mine is a Boss dealer we picked it up down in Co. some customer order two of them and only picked up one and did not have the $$ for the other one.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894134 said:


> I was lucky to get this Atv plow. A friend of mine is a Boss dealer we picked it up down in Co. some customer order two of them and only picked up one and did not have the $$ for the other one.


Well that worked out well for you then!


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

I put a blade on my walker mower but have not been happy with how it plows its to lite. the Boss plow weighs more so it should work better. I paid less then $2000 for it


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

If you want to check it out sometime let me know


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894142 said:


> I put a blade on my walker mower but have not been happy with how it plows its to lite. the Boss plow weighs more so it should work better. I paid less then $2000 for it


Really? I heard the walkers are great for plowing. I just load my x2 with sand bags and it plows through anything


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Are you still using the reg cab chevy?


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

yes I still will be using it I have a 7.5 snowdogg plow on it.. Only problem I am having is finding good employees..


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hemiman;1894341 said:


> yes I still will be using it I have a 7.5 snowdogg plow on it.. Only problem I am having is finding good employees..


Yea that seems to be the main issue here in cheyenne.


----------

